# Broken shifer???



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok - I was on the way home from work and decided to drop the GTO into second (@40mph) and shifted cleanly up through 4th before letting off. 

Immediately I noticed that all the FWD gears on the stick (1, 3, 5, R) are further forward to reach and do not provide any feedback that they're engaged like they usually did.

To my relief I verified that all gears still work, but my hand is touching the stereo in the FWD gears. Is this a broken shifter? Tried the FAQ but to no avail.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Do you have an aftermarket shifter? Either way, I think some of the bolts might have backed out between the stick and the mounting plate. Easy enough to fix. 

Do you know how to remove the top of the console in order to eyeball it? If not, download this: http://www.bmracing.com/malloy/GTOinstructions.pdf


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

BA, thanks for the link. Looks like I'm in some trouble. Took the stock shifter out and the plate to which it mounts broke just at the rearmost bolts!! This is a thick casting but this cantilever design is prone for failure.

Too bad the car has 39k on it....no warranty.

Anyway, I can't get to the two forward 6mm bolts to remove the mounting plate without maybe dropping the tranny, something I don't think I want to get into.

Any suggestions? I could maybe bandaid it back together as 2,4 & 6th gears worked pretty well even when broken.

Thanks!


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Any pics?

Maybe you can have it welded?


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

abright52 said:


> Any pics?
> 
> Maybe you can have it welded?


No pics yet, but it you click on the link that B_A posted earlier it could be seen in Step 12. Just draw a line right between the two dark allen bolts and that's right where mine cracked. 

I guess it couldn't hurt to try to weld. Thnks for the suggestion, I may think about it. I have a Meineke just down the street, but I'd have to get the broken shifter back in enough to drive it over there.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, after a little creativity I managed to get the forward two bolts holding the shifter base down off. Bought a long-handled 6mm allen wrench but had to cut off ~1/2 from the short end, thus allowing me to just squeeze it in.

I'll take the two broken halves of the base into the parts dept tomorrow and pray that I don't have to wait weeks to get a part shipped from Australia!arty:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The same thing happened to my car (05' GTO) with the B&M shifter, except it was the rear that broke. The dealer did the repair. I'm 100% certain the got the bolts from a local hardware store. It wasn't cheap to get fixed either.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> The same thing happened to my car (05' GTO) with the B&M shifter, except it was the rear that broke. The dealer did the repair. I'm 100% certain the got the bolts from a local hardware store. It wasn't cheap to get fixed either.


This base piece is what the stock, or B&M shifter, would attach to via 4 bolts toward the rear side and three screws toward the fwd end. It has the bowl at the rear for the shifter and the hole on the front end where the stem is inserted. This piece doesn't usually have to be removed for an aftermarket shifter install, from what I can tell at least.

I hope to get lucky and find that the dealer stocks this part.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> This base piece is what the stock, or B&M shifter, would attach to via 4 bolts toward the rear side and three screws toward the fwd end. It has the bowl at the rear for the shifter and the hole on the front end where the stem is inserted. This piece doesn't usually have to be removed for an aftermarket shifter install, from what I can tell at least.
> 
> I hope to get lucky and find that the dealer stocks this part.


Ok, this dang thing is $725!! Well, the dealer doesn't stock only this piece and the subassembly of parts, all of but one I need, is $725.

Any ideas? Can this be welded? My friend says cast is tough. Any GTO salvage yards? Thanks


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Start with http://www.clevelandpickapart.com. There was a place in Oklahoma City that had a bunch of train wreck GTOs a couple of years ago, but I can't think of them. There's another place in Tennessee, too, but I've only heard of them once. I'd even send an e-mail at Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden in Sydney, Australia at [email protected]. He might know of an Aussie junkyard that can set you up. $725 for a part like that is plain stupid.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Start with http://www.clevelandpickapart.com. There was a place in Oklahoma City that had a bunch of train wreck GTOs a couple of years ago, but I can't think of them. There's another place in Tennessee, too, but I've only heard of them once. I'd even send an e-mail at Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden in Sydney, Australia at [email protected]. He might know of an Aussie junkyard that can set you up. $725 for a part like that is plain stupid.


Thanks again! I tried the first link and they don't have the part. Then tried sending an email to Sean and that was rejected. Is there a trick to sending the au emails?


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cleveland-pick-a-part is a worthless busness for GTO owners that need "spare parts". Even if they did have the part, they would not sell it to you because it is too small of a part for them to mess with. They sell center consoles, dashes, etc........not the parts WE NEED. They are a "salvage" yard, not a spare parts junk yard, like their business name would suggest. They are worthless and don't understand, you sell the smaller parts (at the price you need to make money)......then the happy GTO owners come back to you when they need the big parts. DUH? But then again, they are not the most brilliant people in the junk yard.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> Thanks again! I tried the first link and they don't have the part. Then tried sending an email to Sean and that was rejected. Is there a trick to sending the au emails?


Yeah, there's a trick. It's getting the right e-mail address! Here you go: [email protected]

Take a shot at this, too: http://www.copartfinder.com/finderHome.do Looks like there are a bunch of totaled GTOs for sale. Maybe you can track down the sellers or buyers and ping them for the part you need. At you'll have a list of prospects that you can run down here. Looks promising.

If you do end up having to buy new, try http://www.gmpartshouse.com. These guys sell genuine GM parts for a hell of a lot less than any local dealer. For example, dealer wanted something like $65 for a gas pedal. These guys? Under $30.


----------

